# 2017 WTT - 14 ladies! 1 Angel



## KylasBaby

Anyone else waiting to try when the new year starts? Been trying to find some WTT buddies for months, but figure now that it's closer I might have better luck. Just 2 months away!

*WTT LIST*
*Kylasbaby - #2 JANUARY * :bfp::angel:
*Reiko__ctu - #3 JANUARY *
*zoe2010 - #1 JANUARY *
*ricschick - #6 JANUARY *
*sunnydee - #2 FEBRUARY*
*DanteRoman - #4 MARCH *
*MrsB17 - #1 APRIL *
*sarah34 - #2 APRIL*
*citrusfruit - #2 APRIL*
*wantingbubba7 - #2 JUNE*
*aublake - #1 JUNE *
*KailaB24 - #1 JULY *
*angelbump - #2 AUGUST *
*KalonKiki - #3 SEPTEMBER*


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

We will be TTC v.soon possibly this month even!
I have two boys (3.5 and 22 months). Very nervous about baby 3!


----------



## LucyLadyBug

We've been waiting to TTC #1, got married in October, we're half TTC and half NTNP (not trying to put too much pressure on succeeding yet), we will be getting more 'serious' in the new year/as each cycle passes (as we'll have got more house renovations out of the way). Good luck to you and the other soon to be TTC ladies!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Me!! I have an appointment to get my iud removed on December 14th! :happydance:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

We're ttc#3 at the end of January :)


----------



## KylasBaby

Hey ladies! Nice to meet some in the same boat. My WTT buddy went and got pregnant so I need some new ones haha. January is so close though! I'm so broody. I have days I want to try sooner, but then I rationalize with myself that January is less than 2 months away and it'll mean a bigger age gap. I want at least 2 years and with ttc in January the gap will be at least 2 years 3 months. Which, now that I think about it, is exactly what the gap between my brother and my ages is. 

With the holidays and everything it'll be here before we know it. What's everyone else's reasons for waiting until the new year?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

KylasBaby said:


> Hey ladies! Nice to meet some in the same boat. My WTT buddy went and got pregnant so I need some new ones haha. January is so close though! I'm so broody. I have days I want to try sooner, but then I rationalize with myself that January is less than 2 months away and it'll mean a bigger age gap. I want at least 2 years and with ttc in January the gap will be at least 2 years 3 months. Which, now that I think about it, is exactly what the gap between my brother and my ages is.
> 
> With the holidays and everything it'll be here before we know it. What's everyone else's reasons for waiting until the new year?

We're waiting for spacing reasons too, and so I can work long enough to qualify for another maternity leave. 

We have 2.5 years in between dd1 and dd2 and I'd love to do that again, but we're aiming for 2 years this time, because I'm turning 30 and feeling the pressure lol :)

Took 3 months to get pregnant with our last so we're starting in January and hoping to be pregnant in march for a December baby! Of course I'd be ecstatic to get a bfp first month too though!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Wondering what your previous pregnancies have been like ladies? For those ttc #2+. 

I had bad ms with both so I'm trying a few things... upping my magnesium stores with a topical oil and taking milk thistle and doing a liver cleanse. 

I've been reading liver detoxing and increasing magnesium stores has helped some decrease morning sickness!


----------



## KylasBaby

We are only planning to try for 2 cycles and then wait till spring to avoid a birthday over the holidays. Really hoping for first cycle success! My loss and dd were both on the first cycle. 

I was MISERABLE pregnant. No idea why I wanna do it again haha. Bad ms until 20 weeks. Spd started mid 20 something weeks and I could barely walk. Good times lol.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

KylasBaby said:


> We are only planning to try for 2 cycles and then wait till spring to avoid a birthday over the holidays. Really hoping for first cycle success! My loss and dd were both on the first cycle.
> 
> I was MISERABLE pregnant. No idea why I wanna do it again haha. Bad ms until 20 weeks. Spd started mid 20 something weeks and I could barely walk. Good times lol.

So with dd2 we were trying for 2 cycles and I felt the same way, didn't want a Christmas baby (I love Christmas and wanted to fully enjoy it and not give birth on Christmas). I told Dh while we were trying, we were skipping march so we didn't have a Christmas baby. But when it came to it, I thought, well we haven't gotten pregnant yet so we probably won't this month either! So went for it and of course fell pregnant. My due date was... dec 25!! Lol. She came on the 11th so we had a good few weeks to adjust before Christmas. If my cycles end up with another dec 25 due date we may skip that cycle too.


----------



## KylasBaby

Holidays are pretty busy around here. And I was miserable pregnant! Especially toward the end. My bp slowly rose with each appointment to the point I went to me 39 week appointment and was sent down the street to the hospital to be induced. So I'm pretty sure that whole debacle would keep me from trying with a due date around Christmas. Originally we were just going to try for one cycle so we would avoid a November and December birth date and avoid all the holidays, but I wouldn't mind December now. Thanksgiving isn't as big as Christmas here. Lot of traveling for Christmas and that would be no fun with an itty baby and sore lady bits lol.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I travelled with my 2 month old last year and it was actually really easy! Except getting through security. I had to get the guard to hold my baby lol. But yeah you'd want to give yourself a bit of time to adjust/heal before traveling. I'm still BF my 11 month old so don't have my period back yet so ttc may just be a moot point lol. I wouldn't be surprised if we end up with a 2018 due date but fxd for 2017.


----------



## marmoset

I'd love to join you! We are hoping to TTC starting in Feb or so, hoping that my cycle will come back around 6 months! We really want to have a close age gap. I am breastfeeding though so who knows. I've read that pumping & bottle-feeding overnight instead of BF can bring cycles back faster, so may try that once we hit the 6 month mark. We'll see!

I agree that with holidays the time will fly by!


----------



## KylasBaby

Welcome! 

Thinking I shouldn't make a front page with all our ttc dates. 

Pretty sure O will be here in the next day or so. So after this one more O to get through and then ttc. Eeeekkk!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Had some bad cramps last night and realized I'm a week away from when I got my period back after dd1. So might be getting my cycles back soon. It'll be nice to have one or two before we ttc so I can at least tell if I'm ovulating. I need to find my bbt thermometer and start temping! Even though I never would sleep well enough for temps to be accurate.


----------



## KylasBaby

My sleep is all over the place as well. I've found the bbt adjuster to be pretty accurate. Obviously our temps rise and fall ar all different rates, but it seems to keep my temps along the same track so for me I feel it's accurate. 
O was either yesterday or today. Either way it's a few days ahead of wherebits been the past few cycles which is good!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

marmoset said:


> I'd love to join you! We are hoping to TTC starting in Feb or so, hoping that my cycle will come back around 6 months! We really want to have a close age gap. I am breastfeeding though so who knows. I've read that pumping & bottle-feeding overnight instead of BF can bring cycles back faster, so may try that once we hit the 6 month mark. We'll see!
> 
> I agree that with holidays the time will fly by!

Hey marmoset! I just requested "Taking Charge of your Fertility" from the library... also still BFing and trying to get pregnant whilst keeping on doing so! I'll read what t says and see if I can give you any tips ;). Are you ttc #2 or?


----------



## marmoset

Reiko_ctu said:


> Hey marmoset! I just requested "Taking Charge of your Fertility" from the library... also still BFing and trying to get pregnant whilst keeping on doing so! I'll read what t says and see if I can give you any tips ;). Are you ttc #2 or?

Ooh I've heard that is a great resource! Definitely pass along what you read! We'll be trying for #2 yes. We hope to have four (knock wood, not taking anything for granted of course) and I'm 29 and hoping to be done by mid-30s so time's a wastin' haha. And I like the idea of a bunch of littles all at the same time. 

I feel like I need to say 'knock wood' every other sentence, I hate the feeling of jinxing anything. But that's where we're coming from! 

You said you were hoping for a 2 year gap so your youngest must be around 14 months now is that about right? Do you have boys or girls?

Looking forward to chatting with everyone :)


----------



## fairytales87

I'm going to follow this thread if you ladies don't mind I'm doing IVF in the new year hoping to get my rainbow baby xx


----------



## KylasBaby

You're more than welcome! Anyone trying in the new year is! 

Hope you get your rainbow :)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

marmoset said:


> Reiko_ctu said:
> 
> 
> Hey marmoset! I just requested "Taking Charge of your Fertility" from the library... also still BFing and trying to get pregnant whilst keeping on doing so! I'll read what t says and see if I can give you any tips ;). Are you ttc #2 or?
> 
> Ooh I've heard that is a great resource! Definitely pass along what you read! We'll be trying for #2 yes. We hope to have four (knock wood, not taking anything for granted of course) and I'm 29 and hoping to be done by mid-30s so time's a wastin' haha. And I like the idea of a bunch of littles all at the same time.
> 
> I feel like I need to say 'knock wood' every other sentence, I hate the feeling of jinxing anything. But that's where we're coming from!
> 
> You said you were hoping for a 2 year gap so your youngest must be around 14 months now is that about right? Do you have boys or girls?
> 
> Looking forward to chatting with everyone :)Click to expand...

Youngest is having her first birthday in a few weeks! So somewhere in between 22-24 months would be ideal. That's what a Jan-mar bfp would get us.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Got my first ttc mail today... ic's from amazon. Skipping the opk'S because I'd have to use way to many of them and have no baseline for when I should take them. I can't be consistent with them with my schedule either. The only days I'm home in the afternoon to test are Sunday, Monday, and Wednesday. Maybe after temping in December I'll try in January!


----------



## marmoset

So here's a random worry of mine in this WTT stage: Things are going really well right now, OH and LO and I are all just fitting together into a lovely family routine. I worry that by wanting to add another baby to the mix ASAP, I'm jinxing myself and asking for trouble so to speak. Like this is as good as it's going to get and I should just appreciate it, by wanting even MORE I'm asking to be put in my place by the universe.

I dunno. Is that weird? Do you all ever have that worry?


----------



## KylasBaby

I have a LOT of worries. Some like that and about how I'll juggle getting around with 2 and dd feeling neglected, etc. It will be a HUGE adjustment for everyone. But everyone will adjust. You'll find a nice routine with a second. And if wanted, a third or a forth. It'll just take some trial and error and adjusting.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

We will be TTC our fourth and final baby sometime after the New Year. We had originally agreed on April 2017 for an early year 2018 baby. However since we're going to be done after this and because I'm not getting any younger (lol) we're thinking about pushing it up a bit sooner. We have to get some debt paid off at tax time and as long as finances allow, we may try around Feb/March.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I got the taking charge of your fertility book from the library yesterday and it's awesome! Such an interesting read and I've learned stuff already. 

Only 56 days till we can ttc lol! Still no AF though.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

marmoset said:


> So here's a random worry of mine in this WTT stage: Things are going really well right now, OH and LO and I are all just fitting together into a lovely family routine. I worry that by wanting to add another baby to the mix ASAP, I'm jinxing myself and asking for trouble so to speak. Like this is as good as it's going to get and I should just appreciate it, by wanting even MORE I'm asking to be put in my place by the universe.
> 
> I dunno. Is that weird? Do you all ever have that worry?

With our firstit was like this. We wanted to ttc right away and then work was going so well and routine was nice so we decided to delay. Well then we got pregnant and mc and I regretted not trying sooner. I don't think you'll regret it. Yes it's different that's for sure but you'll find a new routine too.


----------



## KylasBaby

About 41ish days here. Give or take a few days either way. Eek! It's so so close. Creaking out a bit lol. Some days dd is such an angel and so cooperative and our schedule and routine just work great and I think another will fit right in. Other days she shows her true dragon colors and every single thing goes to hell and I think with another one I am well and truly [email protected]$&ed. Haha. I'm trying not to think about it too much and psych myself out of it because I know I want more than one. When they're older and in school I'll wish for the days they were all screaming and crying and hanging off my legs lol. 

Okay ladies I want to get a lost going for the front page. If you're still following this and want to be on the front page let me know when you will be ttc and what number you're working on. Thanks :)


----------



## marmoset

KylasBaby said:


> Okay ladies I want to get a lost going for the front page. If you're still following this and want to be on the front page let me know when you will be ttc and what number you're working on. Thanks :)

We will hopefully be TTC #2 in Feb :) :) :)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ttc#3 middle of January! That's when I'll have enough hours back at work to qualify for another Mat leave. But with no period I have no idea when we will actually be ttc. So more like we're not preventing anymore starting then :/


----------



## KylasBaby

It's December!! Ttc next month! Holy crap you guys! Started spotting late last night so AF here very soon then one cycle and we try!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Still don't have AF here!! Beginning to think I definitely won't have a 2017 baby :(


----------



## KylasBaby

Aw bummer!


----------



## zoe2010

Hey ladies. I just wanted to join in and say hi :) We just got signed up for insurance yesterday and we will start trying next cycle. I am so excited! I actually had a pregnancy dream last night haha!


----------



## KylasBaby

Welcome!! What number is it for you? I'll add you to the front page.


----------



## zoe2010

KylasBaby said:


> Welcome!! What number is it for you? I'll add you to the front page.

This will be our first :)


----------



## ricschick

hi can I join we are ttc come the middle of January this will be baby no6 and our last as hubby will be getting the snip after this one. we are waiting til then as we have mostly summer birthdays so hoping to spread them out a bit plus I didn't want to try over Christmas as id like to celebrate with everyone else and have a little drink plus coming off the pill messes my hormones up so I can be quite snappy so didn't want to have the ump over xmas.


----------



## KylasBaby

Welcome ladies! I'll add you both to the front page. 

Zoe - when will you start trying?

Anyone doing anything to prepare? I'm trying to shed these last few pounds to get to my goal. Already 20lbs below my prepregnancy weight thoughbso not trying too hard haha


----------



## marmoset

I'm doing Pilates to try and strengthen my core as much as possible, my abs are still separated from my first birth so want to get that under control as much as possible before stretching them out again.

I've been feeling super anxious about going through another birth lately - we're not even TTC yet but I'm scared. My first was an induction at 39 weeks due to bleeding, and while it wasn't as bad as some super traumatic stories I've read on here, it was scary and difficult. I'm scared I won't be able to do it again. Anybody else thinking about birth already, or mostly just focusing on the pregnancy step?


----------



## KylasBaby

Birth hasn't been anything I've been thinking about actually. I was induced at 39 weeks due to high BP and had a 25 hour labor with an hour of pushing. Nurse and doctor practically begged me to get the epi at only 4cm as I was in so much pain. But after that it was nice. I'd do it again except get the epi earlier. 

I'm mostly worried about surviving a repeat of the 24/7 nausea with an extremely active toddler!


----------



## zoe2010

KylasBaby said:


> Welcome ladies! I'll add you both to the front page.
> 
> Zoe - when will you start trying?
> 
> Anyone doing anything to prepare? I'm trying to shed these last few pounds to get to my goal. Already 20lbs below my prepregnancy weight thoughbso not trying too hard haha

We will start after the first of the year. I'm taking this month to de-stress and relax as much as I can.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I'm doing vitamins and keeping up my exercising, and taking magnesium and milk thistle to try and help with morning sickness. 

2nd labour is easier for sure, so try not to be anxious about it. Recovery is waayyy easier too. I'm not worried about labour personally. I kind of get excited by it, like, what my body can do is so freaking cool. But really, if you've had a hard first labour know that the 2nd will most likely be a better experience.


----------



## ricschick

im just taking vitamins. does the magnesium work? as im dreading the tiredness:sleep: and the feeling sick:nope:, I dread that more than labour I actually quite like it but this time I think il get the epi as I get very bad after pain and I wouldn't mind relaxing through it this time:winkwink:
im also trying to remember to keep up with my pelvic floor exercises and im going to lose a few pounds after Christmas while ttc.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ricschick said:


> im just taking vitamins. does the magnesium work? as im dreading the tiredness:sleep: and the feeling sick:nope:, I dread that more than labour I actually quite like it but this time I think il get the epi as I get very bad after pain and I wouldn't mind relaxing through it this time:winkwink:
> im also trying to remember to keep up with my pelvic floor exercises and im going to lose a few pounds after Christmas while ttc.

Apparently most of the world is magnesium deficient and women who have started supplementing pre pregnancy have less ms/tiredness too! Unfortunately your body doesn't absorb it well when pregnant apparently (why do we not absorb things!?!) so you have to get a jump on it beforehand. 

I'm curious, is Jamie a boy or are your 5 all girls? Jamie could be girl or boy over here in Canada :). And I imagine after 5 labours it's just old hat for you!!


----------



## KylasBaby

I'm gonna call foul on the magnesium. I took a supplement before pregnancy with dd (couple months of a good dose) and while pregnant and I had nasty morning sickness for 20 weeks and have been in a constant state of exhaustion since then lol.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Kylasbaby I was the same way during my past two successful pregnancies. I had HG with my second baby up until 16 weeks and with my third until 18 weeks. Amazingly with my first I didn't have any morning sickness. I have no idea if my vitamin stores were depleted or what but I'm expecting HG with any future pregnancies, which is why baby #4 is going to be our last.


----------



## citrusfruit

Hi, can I join? Really hoping to ttc #2 in Feb, but nervously awaiting smear results as I have had issues before. Should get the results sometime after Xmas so would love something to focus on and keep my mind off them! 

Had a tricky delivery with #1 as well so worried about that as it was horrid :-(


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I'm waffling a bit... wanted a 2017 baby but now that I've accepted it probably ones happen a 2018 baby is looking better and better! But means I have to keep him/her home a whole extra year before they start school... :/.


----------



## DanteRoman

Hi all!
Can I join? Getting my implant removed January/February. So looking to TTC march onwards.

I already have 3 and birthdays are
October, December, February and my and DH are November. 

Would it be sensible to avoid these months? Only problem is that would meant waiting until may and I don't think I can be that patient!! Xxx


----------



## ricschick

Reiko_ctu said:


> ricschick said:
> 
> 
> im just taking vitamins. does the magnesium work? as im dreading the tiredness:sleep: and the feeling sick:nope:, I dread that more than labour I actually quite like it but this time I think il get the epi as I get very bad after pain and I wouldn't mind relaxing through it this time:winkwink:
> im also trying to remember to keep up with my pelvic floor exercises and im going to lose a few pounds after Christmas while ttc.
> 
> Apparently most of the world is magnesium deficient and women who have started supplementing pre pregnancy have less ms/tiredness too! Unfortunately your body doesn't absorb it well when pregnant apparently (why do we not absorb things!?!) so you have to get a jump on it beforehand.
> 
> I'm curious, is Jamie a boy or are your 5 all girls? Jamie could be girl or boy over here in Canada :). And I imagine after 5 labours it's just old hat for you!!Click to expand...

oh really well il give that a go!!

Jamie is a boy, my husbands side kick lol. so there all hoping for a boy this time but most likely be a girl lol x


----------



## KylasBaby

citrusfruit said:


> Hi, can I join? Really hoping to ttc #2 in Feb, but nervously awaiting smear results as I have had issues before. Should get the results sometime after Xmas so would love something to focus on and keep my mind off them!
> 
> Had a tricky delivery with #1 as well so worried about that as it was horrid :-(

Welcome! I'm hoping your results come back fine. Remember that every pregnancy and delivery and baby are different! Your delivery with any future kids could be completely different!



Reiko_ctu said:


> I'm waffling a bit... wanted a 2017 baby but now that I've accepted it probably ones happen a 2018 baby is looking better and better! But means I have to keep him/her home a whole extra year before they start school... :/.

Sorry love. What I said ant to be will be :hugs:



DanteRoman said:


> Hi all!
> Can I join? Getting my implant removed January/February. So looking to TTC march onwards.
> 
> I already have 3 and birthdays are
> October, December, February and my and DH are November.
> 
> Would it be sensible to avoid these months? Only problem is that would meant waiting until may and I don't think I can be that patient!! Xxx

Welcome! It's all about what you want. If you can plan when a baby will be born and want to avoid those months, go for it. I have a weird thing where I really hate certain months so we will be avoiding a due date in those. At least to start. If it takes a while to get pregnant we might re-evaluate. But yes, patience isn't my strong suit either haha. 

AFM - sorry I've been MIA. My mother had, once again, found a journal I have on here and started stalking it again so I've stopped posting much about our plans as I don't want her knowing. But I'm still around. 

We all ready to start TTC??


----------



## KylasBaby

Front page has been updated! Take a look and make sure I've gotten it right. Lots of tries this month! Be sure to keep us updated :)


----------



## DanteRoman

I was supposed to be having my implant out today but my appointment got cancelled soo disappointed. Never mind it will be out by the end of. next week so straight to ttc! Hubby is getting excited too as he was texting me baby names constantly while he's been working away. Really can't wait now!!!


----------



## KylasBaby

Aw that's awesome!

Speaking of names, do you guys have any? Only one we know for sure is Summer Grace for a girl. I love love love how it goes with dds name, Ashlyn :) Boys names we haven't discussed for a while. Didn't even have a boy name when ttc and earlt pregnant with dd. We had the panorama test so knew gender just before 11 weeks anyway. Swaying for a girl again so fingers crossed!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I like peter and Phillip for boys... girls we like Jasmine but we're, well white and it's more of an Indian name around here. I also like Elsie and Paige. 

How are you swaying?


----------



## KalonKiki

I was wondering if I could join you ladies even though the possibility of TTC this year is very slight? The earliest we'd probably start trying is September. :flower:

My name is Keely and I'm a 25 year old SAHM of 2, a DS named Liam (3) and a DD named Thea (10 months) so we're WTT for #3. We're planning to go team :yellow: but we're both kind of hoping for a girl so may gender sway again since our first :pink: sway was successful. :D


----------



## ricschick

yep all set ( I think) af is here so once shes gone its all systems go!!


----------



## KylasBaby

Reiko_ctu said:


> I like peter and Phillip for boys... girls we like Jasmine but we're, well white and it's more of an Indian name around here. I also like Elsie and Paige.
> 
> How are you swaying?

I like Jasmine too! But we are also very white and here it's more of a Spanish/Hispanic name. 

So I'm on a girl friendly diet which is pretty much low everything. The theory is that since male fetuses are more sensitive if you make your body think it's going through a hard time (aka a diet) the chances are higher for a girl conception as female fetuses are hardier. I'm also on vitex which sways pink. And I'm doing a lot with negative ions that are supposed to sway girl. I have a rock salt lamp on all night and a negative ion necklace and a rose quartz bracelet. Also apply lavender every night. And for January the Chinese gender chart predicts girl. Tho you have to make sure it adjusts for your lunar age as that's what the calendar is based on. It worked for dd so figure it at least ups our chances a bit. We're using a donor so can only sway my side. 

I will say though that my diet started in the spring so way before ttc. I'm not doing it for ttc. I had a goal of 52lbs and I have 6ish pounds to lose to get there. But losing weight is supposed to be the best way to sway pink bc then your body thinks times are hard and a boy fetus would be less likely to survive. And I'm taking a cranberry supplement to keep my vaginal ph low. Theory behind that is that female sperm, being hardier and less sensitive, can survive the more acidic environment whereas the male sperm wouldn't survive. 



KalonKiki said:


> I was wondering if I could join you ladies even though the possibility of TTC this year is very slight? The earliest we'd probably start trying is September. :flower:
> 
> My name is Keely and I'm a 25 year old SAHM of 2, a DS named Liam (3) and a DD named Thea (10 months) so we're WTT for #3. We're planning to go team :yellow: but we're both kind of hoping for a girl so may gender sway again since our first :pink: sway was successful. :D

Welcome! I'll add you to the front. 



ricschick said:


> yep all set ( I think) af is here so once shes gone its all systems go!!

Woohoo! Good luck!


----------



## KalonKiki

I used pH theory to get my DD but I did a very simplified sway. I just used RepHresh as the instructions in the package suggest from the time that my period ended to the time that O occurred.


----------



## KylasBaby

KalonKiki said:


> I used pH theory to get my DD but I did a very simplified sway. I just used RepHresh as the instructions in the package suggest from the time that my period ended to the time that O occurred.

That works too! Just kinda creeps me out so I do lots of cranberry! And diet.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Hm well I work in a spa with rock salt and lavendar and we're on a super healthy diet of proteins, legumes, and vegetables so maybe that will sway us girl again. We conceived our girls by Dtd 2 days before O both times but I don't have a handle on My cycle enough to make that happen again! We are just doing our regular twice a week with no protection.


----------



## KylasBaby

Low protein sways girl. Sounds like your diet there would be more boy friendly. The healthier the diet the more it sways boy because you're getting a lot of nutrients that boy fetuses need. That's the theory anyway. 

The whole dtd certain days for certain genders has been disproven. Shettes thought that boy sworn were bigger and faster but don't live as long and girls were smaller and slower but lived longer. But he was just seeing sperm in different forms. He had no way to determine which were x and which y. As doctors nowadays can't even determine with the advanced technology. So that doesn't do anything. I was a big time believer in it as well. Dd was conceived with donations 8 and 5 days before O. But I was on a girl friendly diet and using lots of cranberry and was doing some negative ion stuff and a lot of exercise.


----------



## marmoset

Hi everyone! Hope you all had a nice holiday. No sign of AF here yet, DS turns 6 months at the end of Jan so at that point we'll consider night weaning (or switching to pumping and bottle feeding at night if he still needs the feeds). I feel a bit mixed about it because I want to trust my body and its sense of timing, but I'm anxious to TTC again so I don't know. 

I have been having intense dreams about giving birth again though. The other night I dreamt I gave birth to an 11-pound baby girl! (It was an easy labor and birth in the dream and I was very impressed with myself haha). So maybe my body is gearing up to be fertile again and my subconscious is working through some feelings about that hahaha.


----------



## sunnydee

Hi can I join? I haven't been on here for a while i tried to keep my mind off it! I am ttc #2 starting my next cycle, so excited it's finally here! 
It's really interesting the gender swaying I can't wait to see if it works for you all!


----------



## citrusfruit

Ooh, love all this gender chat! Sure I would love #2 unconditionally, but as this will probably be our final little squish, I think I would be really sad to accept that I would never have that mother-daughter relationship! So yeh, I will be doing all I can to sway. 

Still waiting on results here. Kind of gearing up for bad news which means I'm am not prepared at all for TTC if all is well. I'm not very good at planning for the best case scenario, prefer to plan for the worst. The timing isn't totally ideal either way, but I'm sooooo broody now so who knows! Good luck to everyone trying this month. Cheering you all on and looking forward to seeing some tests in a few weeks.


----------



## KylasBaby

marmoset said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you all had a nice holiday. No sign of AF here yet, DS turns 6 months at the end of Jan so at that point we'll consider night weaning (or switching to pumping and bottle feeding at night if he still needs the feeds). I feel a bit mixed about it because I want to trust my body and its sense of timing, but I'm anxious to TTC again so I don't know.
> 
> I have been having intense dreams about giving birth again though. The other night I dreamt I gave birth to an 11-pound baby girl! (It was an easy labor and birth in the dream and I was very impressed with myself haha). So maybe my body is gearing up to be fertile again and my subconscious is working through some feelings about that hahaha.

You never know! Our bodies are better at this stuff than our minds haha. They know when they're ready. 



sunnydee said:


> Hi can I join? I haven't been on here for a while i tried to keep my mind off it! I am ttc #2 starting my next cycle, so excited it's finally here!
> It's really interesting the gender swaying I can't wait to see if it works for you all!

Sure you can! Will your next cycle start this month or next? 



citrusfruit said:


> Ooh, love all this gender chat! Sure I would love #2 unconditionally, but as this will probably be our final little squish, I think I would be really sad to accept that I would never have that mother-daughter relationship! So yeh, I will be doing all I can to sway.
> 
> Still waiting on results here. Kind of gearing up for bad news which means I'm am not prepared at all for TTC if all is well. I'm not very good at planning for the best case scenario, prefer to plan for the worst. The timing isn't totally ideal either way, but I'm sooooo broody now so who knows! Good luck to everyone trying this month. Cheering you all on and looking forward to seeing some tests in a few weeks.

I don't have anything to compare it to and dd is still quite young, but we are SOOOO close! She is my clone in every way. Looks identical to me as a baby except different colored eyes. And her attitude is spot on haha. Tho I didn't develop mine until much later in life. I do so love having a girl. I really really want another girl and for her to have a sister. 

What will you be doing to sway?

I'm doing really well sticking to my diet which really is the best way to sway. And vaginal PH, but that doesn't so much matter until the sperm is up there. Then I'll be taking more cranberry to keep it low.


----------



## sarah34

Love the ideas for girl sway too xx I will also be doing a loose sway in that I will use rephresh and will look at getting cranberry supplements. Where would I look for those? Xx


----------



## KylasBaby

I got them on amazon. Where I get everything haha

We are only half swaying as well. We use a donor so I really can't ask him to do anything lol. I mean I could but it would make it even more awkward soooo...


----------



## DanteRoman

I would prefer another girl. Although I'd be happy either way.

How do I gender sway towards a girl? I thought it was dtd a few days before but someone earlier said that's a myth!


----------



## KylasBaby

It's not a myth exactly, but it's been disproven. Which is unfortunate as it worked for dd! Basically boy babies are much more sensitive so the body needs to have lots of nutrients for boys. So for a girl you want your body to think it's having hard times. So I'm doing a diet (which I've been losing weight since the spring so not for ttc but it helps!) and going low nutrient/meat (not hard since I only eat poultry and sea food anyway). Exercising helps too but only if you can do it A LOT. Like an hour plus 6 days a week. Moderate exercise sways boy. No exercise or heavy exercise sways girl. 

Also vaginal ph needs to be acidic. The male sperm can't survive an acidic environment as well as the girls can. I do cranberry supplements. But rephresh works too. There are some who make special douches but that's too much for me. From when the first swimmers get up there until you ovulate you want to keep the ph acidic bc it doesn't just make the vagina acidic it makes your body acidic. So falopian tubes where the sperm are waiting too. 

Also negative ions sway girl. I have a rock salt lamp and sit near a fish tank a lot and am in the water a lot showering and bathing dd nightly, I use lavender oil and body wash and lotion. I have a negative ion necklace on and a rose quartz bracelet. Also have a fan near my bed (not for ttc I just need it to sleep but it makes negative ions). 

There are gender swaying websites that can help. It seems like I'm doing a lot but they're little, easy things. Most that I was already doing. I'm not getting crazy about it like counting the salt and potassium and such in every thing I eat. Looks like I'm doing a lot, but it really is easy.


----------



## angelbump

Hi &#128522; Im wtt till august 2017. Cant wait....its got to the stage now where everywhere i look theres bumps or new tiny babies. I am extremely nervous though i guess this is normal though xx


----------



## KylasBaby

angelbump said:


> Hi &#65533;&#65533; Im wtt till august 2017. Cant wait....its got to the stage now where everywhere i look theres bumps or new tiny babies. I am extremely nervous though i guess this is normal though xx

Welcome! Perfectly normal. I'm quietly freaking out haha

AFM - I've finally gotten this holiday weight off haha. 5/6lbs left to hit my goal! I've been working on it since last spring so it's been slow. 
Went to babies r us yesterday. Not on purpose, but it was right next to the store we originally went out to go to. Figured we would get dd some stuff. Walked through all the baby bedding sets and everything and we saw a super cuteness one that was blues and pink/corals with foxes and birds and OH said she puts her foot down on that one. We're getting that for the next one. Was super cute so I guess I'll let her have her way ;) If it's a girl, that is.


----------



## citrusfruit

Hmm, I'm not so sure about all that! Don't think I'd want to deliberately get my body in a bad way and not give it the nutrients it needs when TTC. Will have a look into it and will try anything that isn't otherwise detrimental to my health!

Is anyone 'trying' yet? &#55357;&#56838;


----------



## KylasBaby

It's not detrimental to your health unless you're doing it for a long long time. It's just not getting as many nutrients. For any diet to work you have to be taking in less calories and nutrients than your body needs, or burning them off. If you're taking a prenatal or other vitamins you'll be covered. There's a 50/50 shot without doing anything. Or you can do some parts to slightly increase the odds. It's all whatever you want to do. 

We have our donor "booked" for two days next week so as of next week we will be trying!


----------



## sunnydee

Cycle starting in Feb will be our first month ttc. So excited but kinda scared too since my LO has recently decided to never sleep...hoping this is just a phase!
I've started taking prenatals and should probably start losing my holiday lbs too!


----------



## KylasBaby

Got it. Edited you to the front!

I hear ya on the sleep! Although mine has NEVER been a good sleeper. Didn't sleep longer than half an hour at a time until she was 6 months old! And now she naps a max of 1.5 hours and will do 8-6 overnight so I shouldn't complain, but 6 is so damn early! She's only getting about 12 hours total a day when I know a lot her age who get more than that just at night. Oh well. Sleep is for the week haha


----------



## ricschick

have now finished af so its all systems go!! its also first month of bcp so I dought it will happen the first month. but I am going to use ovulation tests this time didn't really before but id like to try and swing my chances of concieveing a boy as everyone has said they would like a boy (I don't mind either way) so we shall see!


----------



## KylasBaby

Best of luck!

I'm cd8 right now with a 31/32 day cycle so we're pretty close!


----------



## sunnydee

Good luck to you in your first month! It's so exciting but seems a lot different with ttc #2, there's a lot more to think about this time round!
Sounds like your LO is a good sleeper now although 6am is very early! Mine is just out of his routine due to traveling so I'm hoping once we get home he will settle back into it quickly.


----------



## KylasBaby

Thank you! It does seem much different now. Probably because I know what pregnancy is like and can't imagine how I'll get through another rough pregnancy with a very active toddler. And now I have her to think about and how this will all effect her. 

Hopefully yours gets back into the routine! We are VERY strict with our routine, but it gets her to sleep so it's staying.


----------



## ricschick

ive just gone through about 6 months of our 2 year old waking in the night sometimes 2-3 times a night not fun but hopefully now shes settlesd again!

how long did it takes you guys to fall with your other pregnancies? my longest was 8 months with my 3rd and our last took 2-3 cycles I cant quite remember lol permenant baby brain.


----------



## KylasBaby

That's rough! Hope it gone for good!

My loss and dd both first cycle. Fingers are crossed first cycle again!

Hope we all fall quickly!


----------



## DanteRoman

Had my implant out today! So it's all systems go. I'm so excited, this will be my fourth baby. You would have thought the novelty would wear off but I'm probably more excited than before. We're team yellow for the first time, planning our first home birth. Xxx


----------



## KylasBaby

Yay!! Exciting. Should I move you to this month? Or still March? 

Doing our inseminations this week!!


----------



## sunnydee

Took us about a year and a half but I think it was thyroid problems. I started taking medication for it and got pregnant the following month so I'm planning on getting back on the same prescription and hopefully it will be much quicker this time! 
Kyla are you using ovulation tests this week then? I never used them last time but I think I'll try this time!


----------



## sunnydee

DanteRoman said:


> Had my implant out today! So it's all systems go. I'm so excited, this will be my fourth baby. You would have thought the novelty would wear off but I'm probably more excited than before. We're team yellow for the first time, planning our first home birth. Xxx

Good luck! Home birth sounds amazing I would like to do that too but I'm a bit nervous about it. I have this fear that my next labour will be so fast that it'll end up being an unplanned home birth haha


----------



## KylasBaby

sunnydee said:


> Took us about a year and a half but I think it was thyroid problems. I started taking medication for it and got pregnant the following month so I'm planning on getting back on the same prescription and hopefully it will be much quicker this time!
> Kyla are you using ovulation tests this week then? I never used them last time but I think I'll try this time!

Yeah I'll start them tonight because watery cm showed up today. My opks don't gradually increase in darkness. Because I have pcos they're the same shade all cycle except for 36 hours before ovulation. Then they're positive. I have like 3 different kinds to use haha. Gotta be sure.


----------



## KalonKiki

First cycle with both DS and DD (DS wasn't planned but we only DTD one day that cycle) and I'm hoping for the same this time! I'm really banking on it happening right away again as I really want my late May - late June baby and I'm planning TTC around that.


----------



## KylasBaby

KalonKiki said:


> First cycle with both DS and DD (DS wasn't planned but we only DTD one day that cycle) and I'm hoping for the same this time! I'm really banking on it happening right away again as I really want my late May - late June baby and I'm planning TTC around that.

I know what you mean. I want an October baby so if I O when I believe I will due date will be October 14/15thish. 

For my next (if there is a 3rd) I'd want a February or June baby :)


----------



## ricschick

kylasbaby good luck!! I hope it works first time!! 
good luck everyone else!! 

ive started using opks but neg at the moment but im not sure if il ovulate this cycle as ive just come of bcp?? im not well at the moment either so that don't help with dtd!


----------



## KylasBaby

Thanks!

You're supposedly really fertile after coming off bcp. My first cycle off it I had a perfectly normal cycle. Lulled me into a false sense of security as they went to crow after that lol. 

Mine are negative too, but I have pcos so they don't gradually get darker until O. The test line is always the same except the 36 hours of my surge before I ovulate. I'm predicting this weekend. Or possibly Monday. Cd16 today. Anyone else around there?


----------



## KalonKiki

KylasBaby said:


> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> First cycle with both DS and DD (DS wasn't planned but we only DTD one day that cycle) and I'm hoping for the same this time! I'm really banking on it happening right away again as I really want my late May - late June baby and I'm planning TTC around that.
> 
> I know what you mean. I want an October baby so if I O when I believe I will due date will be October 14/15thish.
> 
> For my next (if there is a 3rd) I'd want a February or June baby :)Click to expand...

I'm an October baby, it's a great time to be born! :winkwink:
I was also due October 7th with DS but he came on September 23rd at 38 weeks. It's a great time to give birth too IMO.


----------



## KylasBaby

Well ladies today is ovulation day so now I wait. 

How about everyone else?


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm on CD 3 so one more AF closer to TTC. :happydance:

Good luck and lots of baby dust Kylasbaby! :dust:


----------



## sarah34

On a super long cycle over here... day 43 since last bleed (which I'm not sure was a real period as it was quite light compared to others I have had and only lasted 3 days) 

Had what I thought was positive opks on 17th and 28th but I guess not! 

Also had a really tough day with my toddler, not listening, shouting, hitting, biting etc. It does make me wonder if I could handle two on days like today but the good days outweigh bad! Xx


----------



## sunnydee

I'm pretty sure ovulation was today for me too, I wasn't temping this month but it seems to be CD16-17 the last few months. One month until ttc!


----------



## sunnydee

Sarah34- My LO is younger than your toddler but I totally get what you mean about the tough days!! It will definitely be hard with 2 &#128547;


----------



## KylasBaby

I frequently worry how I will handle 2. Dd was a very high needs baby and now is a needy toddler. Wouldn't say she's really high needs still but definitely needy. I worry the next will be high needs too and I can't have two on my hands.


----------



## KalonKiki

Honestly I like having 2 better than I did 1! It's so much fun and DS loves being a big brother so much. The good days still outweigh the bad. It's seems really daunting while you're pregnant but now I have no idea why I was so worried. Going from 1 to 2 was a lot easier than I thought it would be so I'm trying not to freak out about going from 2 to 3 as chances are likely that I'll wonder why I was so worried then too.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Going from 1 to 2 was really hard on me emotionally. Logistically it all works itself
Out in the wash so try not to stress. But losing my only child was tough for a few weeks... now I can't imagine feeling that way but it was my experience. Also my first was never a good sleeper so we didn't sleep much in the early days of two. 

We got pregnant right away with our first, and an mc. Then again 5 months after my miscarriage, which I believe was only the 2nd time I actually ovulated after my mc. But I was temping and opks and not doing that this time since we're more ntnp. So we'll see.


----------



## sarah34

Good to here some of you say that it's not so bad with 2! My lo has come home from nursery today with a note saying he bit another child! Seems to be a bit of a phase with him at the moment and no matter how many times we tell him off or tell him we only bite food he keeps doing it. I'm think lo will be closer to 4 when we have number 2 so hopefully things will be a bit easier. If not easier then just different!


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm finding the age of 3 easier than the age of 2 was and my kids were 2.5 years apart. This time I'm wanting a bigger gap, I think the gap that you'll have will be a really good one. I'm sorry that he's going through a biting phase! I hope it stops soon. :hugs:


----------



## KylasBaby

If we conceive right away there will be a 26.5 months between #1 and #2. Coicidentally there's also 26.5 months between my brother and I. I'll be wanting a bigger gap if there's a third. 

So looking at my chart I believe I'm actually 2dpo. I thought today would be O day. But that works for me! Shaved a few days off the wait haha. That would make our donations 4 and 2 days before O. Dds donations were 8 and 5 days before! I ovulated super late. So feeling good about our odds. Will start testing next Sunday as that's 8dpo and I've gotten both my first bfps at 8dpo.


----------



## sarah34

KalonKiki said:


> I'm finding the age of 3 easier than the age of 2 was and my kids were 2.5 years apart. This time I'm wanting a bigger gap, I think the gap that you'll have will be a really good one. I'm sorry that he's going through a biting phase! I hope it stops soon. :hugs:

Thank you, that makes me feel like there is light at the end of the tunnel! I really hope it stops soon too! I feel so bad about the little girl he bit today. 

I had stringy kind of ewcm today...not sure what that means cos my cycles are all over the place! I've convinced myself it's going to take longer this time!


----------



## KylasBaby

Ff has given me my crosshairs so I'm 3dpo today!! Donations were 2 and 4 days before O. Pretty confident this cycle my boobs are killing me!

Anyone else in the tww with me?


----------



## marmoset

KylasBaby said:


> Ff has given me my crosshairs so I'm 3dpo today!! Donations were 2 and 4 days before O. Pretty confident this cycle my boobs are killing me!
> 
> Anyone else in the tww with me?

Exciting! Great timing. :)

No cycles back for me yet, plus I don't know if it's scar tissue or what but when DH and I try to have sex it's way too painful. Sooooo gonna have to do something about that before we can TTC again... oy.


----------



## ricschick

KylasBaby said:


> Ff has given me my crosshairs so I'm 3dpo today!! Donations were 2 and 4 days before O. Pretty confident this cycle my boobs are killing me!
> 
> Anyone else in the tww with me?

oh I have a good feeling for you this cycle!!:happydance:

I got a + opk yesterday and have had bad cramps for about 3 days which have eased today so hopefully ive ovulated today! so im in the tww too!:happydance:


----------



## KailaB24

Can't believe this is our year! We are trying for our first July 2017..:happydance:


----------



## DanteRoman

I had my implant out over a week ago and haven't even had a withdrawal bleed yet!&#128530;


----------



## marmoset

You can take me off the WTT list, DH apparently thought the best solution to our postpartum sexual problems was to have an affair with his co-worker. I feel like a walking cliche but there you have it. So TTC is off the table obviously. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## KylasBaby

KailaB24 said:


> Can't believe this is our year! We are trying for our first July 2017..:happydance:

Yay!! Will add you to the front. 



DanteRoman said:


> I had my implant out over a week ago and haven't even had a withdrawal bleed yet!&#128530;

How long does it usually take? I've never had one in so I don't know. But FX it comes quickly for you!



marmoset said:


> You can take me off the WTT list, DH apparently thought the best solution to our postpartum sexual problems was to have an affair with his co-worker. I feel like a walking cliche but there you have it. So TTC is off the table obviously. Good luck to everyone.

Oh no!!! That's terrible. I'm so so sorry darling. :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

Marmoset I'm so sorry hun, I don't even know what to say. I really hope that you and your LO will be okay. :cry: :hugs:


----------



## ricschick

marmoset said:


> You can take me off the WTT list, DH apparently thought the best solution to our postpartum sexual problems was to have an affair with his co-worker. I feel like a walking cliche but there you have it. So TTC is off the table obviously. Good luck to everyone.

Omg I'm so sorry what an arsehole!! How did you find out? This must be so hard. Xxx


----------



## sunnydee

That's awful marmoset! I hope you and your LO are OK..


----------



## DanteRoman

Your fertile as soon as it comes out and there's some people who get caught straight away. 

Obviously that would be nice but I need to have a period so I can work out my cycle. Which could take 6months to get back to normal.
I'm very lucky though with my other 3 I've caught within 6 months xx


----------



## marmoset

Thanks for the sweet thoughts everyone. I won't take up your space here, but I have a thread going in Baby Club. Very grateful for this community. Big hugs to you all.


----------



## citrusfruit

I have been a bit absent, waiting for smear result. Got it today and....all clear! And not long after I opened the letter, AF arrived! So I guess I am officially CD1?! How exciting! Hubby has been a little cagey but I am sure I will talk him round once I fever my head around it myself! We always said we would try in the new year but since I was waiting for the result, I didn't like to talk about it and get my hopes up!

Good luck for the TWW!


----------



## KylasBaby

Woohoo! Best of luck!!

6dpo here. Temp dip this morning hoping it's an implantation dip! My abs feel like I've done a housand sit ups. So sore!


----------



## citrusfruit

Eee thank you!

How do u do the TWW? Are you a tester or do you prefer to wait it out?


----------



## KylasBaby

Oh I'm a tester asap! Haha. I'll be testing Monday at 9dpo! If I can survive tomorrow without testing. Today I've purposefully been flavoring my water so I drink more and thus my urine will be too diluted to test with haha. Tww is murder!


----------



## ricschick

Exciting!! Testing is so addictive isn't it lol


----------



## sunnydee

KylasBaby said:


> Oh I'm a tester asap! Haha. I'll be testing Monday at 9dpo! If I can survive tomorrow without testing. Today I've purposefully been flavoring my water so I drink more and thus my urine will be too diluted to test with haha. Tww is murder!

So exciting Kylasbaby! Good luck testing!


----------



## KylasBaby

Thank you! I'm feeling less hopeful. My lower abdomen pain has lessened. Boobs still hurt, some intermittent lower back pain, I've had diarrhea since my temp dip at 6dpo. Temps look good, but still. Tomorrow we will see!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7206.jpg
File size: 62.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ricschick

Roll on tomorrow!!


----------



## citrusfruit

Ooh yeh temps look really good! I love nosing at a chart and a test so keep it coming. I loved temping with no1 but sure I'm going to do it this time. Well, maybe for month 1 or 2 at least! Looking forward to seeing your tests, good luck x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yes we're almost getting into Feb here so let's see some tests! Still no ovulation here so ttc is a moot point :/


----------



## KylasBaby

I thought it was a bfn, but looking at it in natural light (vs the bathroom light) I think I see something.

Maybe?

In other news, dd is 18 months today! It goes so fast :(


----------



## sarah34

Maybe seeing something but can't really tell! Still early though so fingers crossed!


----------



## DanteRoman

I had my implant out 2 weeks ago. No AF yet, wondering when I can test. I'm soo addicted, I've read up a lot on implant removal and some people get caught before they even have a period.

When should I be testing ??

Xxx


----------



## citrusfruit

Omg totally see something on that test! Crossing fingers, can't wait for the next instalment! 

Sorry Dante, don't know anything about the implant so can't help you there.


----------



## KylasBaby

Frer in about 6-7 hours! Come on pink line!

Also can't help about when to test with the implant. I've never had one or known anyone with one. Sorry :/


----------



## ricschick

Where's the test!! I can't see it &#128563;


----------



## KylasBaby

Click the link

I'm wondering if in ovulated later than ff thinks. I thought it was going to be Monday. That's when my opks went negative and my cm dried up, both usual signs I'm ovulating. Maybe being sick gave a temp rise then dip before that so ff thinks that's when I ovulated. Which would make me 7dpo not 9dpo. 

Which, oddly enough, happened with dd too haha


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yes I can see something in that test too!! Eek!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

So I've been using opks for a week and I had stark white, then some lines but not too dark, and now back to stark white again. Does anyone have any thoughts on what's up with that?


----------



## ricschick

Kyla I see something on that test!!!


----------



## MrsB17

Hi everyone!

Can I come in? We're waiting to try, hoping to start either the end of April/start of May and I'm so excited!


----------



## KylasBaby

So I did take one this morning. Thought the "line" looked the same as the other day so wasn't going to say anything or post it and just wait for the frer, but a friend tweaked it for me and I think I can really see a line.I'm pretty confident ff got it wrong and I'm only 8dpo today.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7511.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 9









IMG_7510.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## KylasBaby

MrsB17 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Can I come in? We're waiting to try, hoping to start either the end of April/start of May and I'm so excited!

Welcome!! Will add you to the front page. #1?


----------



## MrsB17

Yes, number 1! I can see the line on your test! Good luck!


----------



## KylasBaby

Thank you! Will add you to the front page.


----------



## citrusfruit

If you are only 8dpo then it is super early so lots of time. I'm not so sure about the recent test, can see a line where your mark is but not sure if it seems too near to the max line? I've obviously spent too long looking at tests if I know where the line should be!!!! Haha!

Will look forward to the next test!

Still not sure whether we will be trying this cycle or not.


----------



## ricschick

I can see what you mean but the line is slightly off. But still early! Xx


----------



## wantingbubba7

Can I join? I am waiting till June 2017. 
We are currently NTNP but we see our IVF dr in June xx


----------



## aublake

We will begin trying for our first in June!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Definitely a line Kylasbaby. In a weird spot but maybe the test is just an off one from the factory?? Who knows. Anyways can't wait to see your frer!!!!


----------



## KylasBaby

I'll add you both tomorrow! Been freaking out a bit over here. Deffo a bfp!! Am I the first for us? Surely others have been testing? I'm very cautious tho. With dd the lines were much darker at this point, but we will see. Darker lines will reassure me!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7762.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 21


----------



## sunnydee

Wow that is definitely a BFP! Congrats kylasbaby! First month for you again! I'm hoping I will be that lucky, looks like tomorrow will be CD1, finally ttc #2!:happydance:


----------



## KylasBaby

wantingbubba7 said:


> Can I join? I am waiting till June 2017.
> We are currently NTNP but we see our IVF dr in June xx




aublake said:


> We will begin trying for our first in June!

Welcome ladies! Adding you to the front!


----------



## MrsB17

Definitely a BFP! Congratulations!


----------



## KylasBaby

Thank you!! I'm cautiously optimistic. Want to see the lines get darker


----------



## ricschick

Congrats!!! 

I'm approx 8dpo did a test early I no and it was bright white!


----------



## KylasBaby

That's very early. You have lots of time!


----------



## DanteRoman

Think this is the start of of BFP

What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5365.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## KylasBaby

I see it!! I'm sending it to my tweaker. Give me a minute

I did this. Can definitely see it!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7799.JPG
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## DanteRoman

I only had my implant out 17days ago! But this being my 4th I had a gut feeling. Will be testing first thing in the morning!!!!


----------



## KylasBaby

Definitely do!! That's so awesome congrats!!


----------



## KylasBaby

Inverted. My tweaker says BFP!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7800.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MrsB17

My eyes say BFP too!


----------



## sarah34

Congratulations to you both!!! &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## citrusfruit

Wow well done both of you! There'll be nothing left of this group soon! Haha!


----------



## sarah34

Can I be added to the front for April please :)


----------



## KylasBaby

sarah34 said:


> Can I be added to the front for April please :)

Of course!


----------



## aublake

Congrats to you both! So excited to hear (and see!) about positive tests!


----------



## DanteRoman

I took a clear blue today and it says in word not pregnant. Maybe it was and Evap line &#128530;


----------



## ricschick

DanteRoman said:


> I took a clear blue today and it says in word not pregnant. Maybe it was and Evap line &#128530;

that line looked pretty good to me! don't be disheartened as the digitals arnt as sensitive so id wait a few days before doing a digital.:hugs:


----------



## ricschick

9dpo so just for fun and I love to test!


----------



## KylasBaby

Pretty sure this won't have a happy ending. Lines aren't getting any darker. Probably a chemical...


----------



## ricschick

Oh no I hope not can you upload a pic? Maybe your wee was just weaker? Xx


----------



## karoolia

Keeping my fingers crossed for you KylasBaby!

I was thinking I should throw my name in over here. I have been hanging out in the 2018 mommies to be thread, but we are planning to start TTC #1 in March so I'm definitely in the WWT 2017 camp. 

I take my last birth control pill tomorrow. I know I probably should have stopped a month or two ago, but I just didn't want to risk an earlier pregnancy. If it ends up taking a few months for my body to regulate, we're ok with it, but I know you can conceive right away so you never know, I guess.


----------



## citrusfruit

Kylasbaby my lines took aaaages to get darker with first baby. All was fine. Try not to worry too much, fingers crossed all will be fine.

Keep your tests coming people! 

Not sure I can see anything on that one ricschick but still early.


----------



## KylasBaby

Thank you. That helps!


----------



## KylasBaby

Tests aren't any darker. It's been 3/4 days. I'm calling a chemical


----------



## wantingbubba7

Kyla do you have any photos of your tests each day?
Hope its not a chemical x


----------



## KylasBaby

I do. They're the same line every day. Maybe even lighter. I've done frers, cb digitalis and two different brands of chespies and all the same so it's not a matter of a test being faulty or off or anything. 

Just hope I start bleeding soon and can move on.


----------



## ricschick

Oh I'm sorry Hun I hope all turns out to be ok!! 

10dpo and bfn.


----------



## DanteRoman

Mine are all negative now, I think I had a false positive. Never mind onto the next cycle xx


----------



## sunnydee

Did you test again today kylasbaby? What DPO are you?

When I had a chemical I was spotting for days but was still getting faint lines. 

Hopefully it's not a CP and your lines get darker! Do you have a picture of your latest test?


----------



## citrusfruit

I know it's easy to say but do try not to worry unless you have bleeding. I'm sure my tests didn't get darker for about 6 or 7 days. In fact I think I ran out of tests, they never did get as dark as the control line. I do remember being worried about it but all was fine. I have hope for you! 

I think we have decided to delay for a couple of months. Can you love me to April please?


----------



## KylasBaby

I'm 14dpo. Lines look the same as 11dpo. I should have seen at least some increase by now no matter how slight. I even barely drank anything all day yesterday and it didn't make a difference for the lines. 

I no longer believe in not worrying if there's no bleeding since I had my mmc. 9weeks and no bleeding despite baby dying weeks earlier. So just because I haven't started bleeding doesn't mean it's a viable pregnancy. 

AF was due today but hasn't showed. That's not comforting though. Boobs are killing me and I'm constipated, but again not comforting. If AF hadn't shown by next Saturday when I should be 5 weeks I'll test again and call my OB. She should be willing to do something by then. 5 weeks with faint lines for a week and a half and no bleeding should at least warrant bloods. I hope. 

I'm being real so not trying to give myself any false hope. I have one frer left and one cb digital so I'll use those in a week. The frers have had light lines, but digitalis keep saying not pregnant. I'd done many different kinds of tests and light lines on all.


----------



## KylasBaby

citrusfruit said:


> I know it's easy to say but do try not to worry unless you have bleeding. I'm sure my tests didn't get darker for about 6 or 7 days. In fact I think I ran out of tests, they never did get as dark as the control line. I do remember being worried about it but all was fine. I have hope for you!
> 
> I think we have decided to delay for a couple of months. Can you love me to April please?

No problem. I'll move you.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Congrats Kylasbaby, I really hope your feeling is wrong and it's a sticky bean... sorry your lines aren't progressing, I know that's disheartening. Fx'd for a h&h 9 for you xx


----------



## ricschick

kylasbaby how are you? have you tested anymore? xx

af came yesterday so on to cycle 2.


----------



## KylasBaby

Not a sticky bean. Test went lighter. I've started spotting so just waiting now. Getting some good cramps and backache so shouldn't be long.


----------



## ricschick

Oh I'm so sorry Hun xxx


----------



## MrsB17

I'm so sorry! I hope you're OK.


----------



## KylasBaby

I'm okay. I had a gut feeling when he lines were so light. I'm just glad it's ended quickly. My mmc dragged on forever.m resulting in surgery. Glad to avoid that this time. 

Today is cd1. Have to talk with OH when she gets home, but we will probably try this month! Mostly because we can't wait a cycle as we want to avoid a birth date over the holidays so would have to skip March and Maybe April as well. So if we don't try this month we would have to wait a bit.


----------



## ricschick

You will most likely be more fertile this month too, I had a chemical pregnancy before our last daughter was born and I fell straight away after. Xx


----------



## KylasBaby

Thanks I'm hoping! Such a pain to organize it all with our donor as we aren't close to each other. But we will do it!


----------



## sarah34

So sorry :( good luck for this cycle though! Xx


----------



## KylasBaby

Thanks! Feeling positive. Gonna start taking apple cider vinegar again. I did that while ttc dd so FX it helps!


----------



## MrsB17

Glad you're feeling positive! Good luck for this cycle!


----------



## KylasBaby

Thanks! Of course donor dude is traveling starting the 22nd and I probably won't ovulate until the 24/25. Could do donations before he leaves, but it's pretty far from O. Though donations with dd were 8 and 5 days before O so he's got some stay in power lol.


----------



## MrsB17

Oh that's unfortunate! I should probably go read your journal thread but is there a limit on how long before he has to... do his bit (if you don't mind me asking!) Sounds like you could still be in with a chance then if it's just a couple of days plus it seems he does have some stay in power lol!


----------



## KylasBaby

No there isn't. He said he could do the 20th and 21st which could potentially work. 

One month I put half a lemon in one water a day and ovulated "early" cd18 so might try that again. Or apple cider vinegar. I used that while ttc dd.


----------



## MrsB17

Ooh fingers crossed then!!


----------



## MrsB17

I'm now off to lurk in your journal thread!


----------



## KylasBaby

Feel free :)


----------



## sunnydee

So sorry Kylasbaby.. good luck for this month!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

So sorry kylasbaby. I hope timing works out for the next cycle. I was a crazy early tester previously but partially because you need to get a midwife the day you get your bfp or there won't be one here. This time I want to just wait for af and not know if there was a chemical or anything. Too many highs and lows.however I will probably be eating my words and testing early if I ever ovulate lol.


----------



## KylasBaby

I really want to not test early. But, I'm on a lot of supplements to regulate my cycle since I have PCOS and they have made me religiously have a 13 day LP. So I'd know anyway.


----------



## sarah34

KylasBaby said:


> I really want to not test early. But, I'm on a lot of supplements to regulate my cycle since I have PCOS and they have made me religiously have a 13 day LP. So I'd know anyway.

Can I ask what supplements you are taking please as I have very irregular cycles xx


----------



## ricschick

That timing should be fine kylasbaby! Fx for this cycle!! X


----------



## citrusfruit

Sorry kylasbaby but glad you are feeling positive and that it should work out timing wise for the next cycle. One of the reasons we have decided to wait is due to not wanting a Christmas baby. The timing is so hard! Never seems to be the right time, only the wrong time for us!


----------



## sunnydee

Timing is so hard and it took us so long to conceive last time so I'm not skipping any months this time round.
I'm going to try to avoid testing early too, I won't even buy any tests until af is late!


----------



## sarah34

CD64 for me! Guess my opks weren't positive after all. Pink spotting this morning but prob won't turn into a period. Getting closer to ttc date, only about 6 weeks and I am convinced we are going to struggle this time round. I have just found out the I might be coeliac too which I have heard can affect fertility until diet is sorted xx


----------



## KylasBaby

Hey ladies. I'm going to be taking a break. I've been realizing slowly the past few months that my feelings for oh have changed and I can't keep doing this anymore. I wish you all the very best of luck and sticky sticky beans!


----------



## sarah34

KylasBaby said:


> Hey ladies. I'm going to be taking a break. I've been realizing slowly the past few months that my feelings for oh have changed and I can't keep doing this anymore. I wish you all the very best of luck and sticky sticky beans!

Sorry to hear that Kylababy but I hope you figure things out, whichever way that may be xx


----------



## sarah34

I have started bleeding today so 64 day cycle... could be worse I suppose!


----------



## ricschick

KylasBaby said:


> Hey ladies. I'm going to be taking a break. I've been realizing slowly the past few months that my feelings for oh have changed and I can't keep doing this anymore. I wish you all the very best of luck and sticky sticky beans!

Oh I'm sorry I hope things work out for the best. Xx


----------



## sunnydee

Sorry to hear that Kylasbaby I hope everything works out for you


----------



## ricschick

How's everyone? 
Did you have a good Valentine's? X


----------



## xLeeBeex

Hi all, mind if I join? 

We're wtt for number 1. We've not set a date yet, but we've ticked everything off our list so there's not really anything in the way. We're going on holiday in April so I'm hoping to come off the pill when we're back and just see what happens. But it's up to the OH, I'm ready whenever he is . 

As for valentines day, we had a lovely candlelit dinner and just chilled out. We're not big on valentines day really!


----------



## sunnydee

We don't celebrate valentine's day so I spent my evening in the gym! &#128513; although I came home to heart shaped cookies made by my DH and DS so that was cute! 
Still waiting for O here but I've had a temp dip the last 2 days which is a bit unusual? I normally just get a slight dip the day I ovulate before the rise. Could it be from waking a bit earlier?


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Mind if I join in as well? I think I posted here when this thread first began! 

We actually tried for the first time this cycle and got pregnant, but the BFP I got at 10dpo (which was fainter than the one I got with DS at 9dpo) got fainter and fainter until AF arrived one day late at 15dpo...so it was a chemical.

Now we're going to wait until I lose the remaining 19 lbs of baby weight before we try again. I'm hoping to get the weight off within 4 months, so by June. A March baby sounds great to me!!

Kylasbaby sorry to hear things are not going well with your OH. :hugs:


----------



## MrsB17

KylasBaby, I'm really sorry things aren't great. I hope things get better for you.
How are you all getting on? AF has just shown up for me (two weeks after a positive OPK so I'm pretty pleased that I (think) I got that right! I plan to start charting from tomorrow and using OPKs again this month.

How are you all?


----------



## ricschick

I'm apparently in my fertile stage but No sign of ov negative opk and no cm so I don't no what's going on???


----------



## sarah34

Cd 8 for me after a 64 day cycle! 

In the process of being diagnosed with celiac disease too which isn't great. Having a bad day today with tummy troubles :( xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ricschick said:


> I'm apparently in my fertile stage but No sign of ov negative opk and no cm so I don't no what's going on???

So how are you judging your fertile stage? Without the signs?


----------



## wantingbubba7

Can anyone see this squinter?


----------



## ricschick

Reiko_ctu said:


> ricschick said:
> 
> 
> I'm apparently in my fertile stage but No sign of ov negative opk and no cm so I don't no what's going on???
> 
> So how are you judging your fertile stage? Without the signs?Click to expand...

im just going by fertility friend and average cycle length but I have irregular cycles and with my last baby fell on a 42cd cycle but it helps me keep track of possibly ov if that makes sense:shrug::dohh:

wantingbubba7 I can see a squinter!!!:flower:


----------



## wantingbubba7

Todays test... do you think it looks darker? I think it is in real life eeek


----------



## Reiko_ctu

wantingbubba7 said:


> View attachment 987645
> 
> Todays test... do you think it looks darker? I think it is in real life eeek

Deffo see it!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ricschick said:


> Reiko_ctu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricschick said:
> 
> 
> I'm apparently in my fertile stage but No sign of ov negative opk and no cm so I don't no what's going on???
> 
> So how are you judging your fertile stage? Without the signs?Click to expand...
> 
> im just going by fertility friend and average cycle length but I have irregular cycles and with my last baby fell on a 42cd cycle but it helps me keep track of possibly ov if that makes sense:shrug::dohh:
> 
> wantingbubba7 I can see a squinter!!!:flower:Click to expand...

Oh definitely follow what your cm is saying for the most accurate stage. Maybe a few days later than last cycle?


----------



## ricschick

ive had some watery cm this morning so fx!

wannababy yep I can see it!!!


----------



## sarah34

Good luck to you all ladies, we have now put ttc on hold as I am not sure about the future of mine and my oh's relationship but I will probably still lurk on here to keep up with all of your progress xx


----------



## ricschick

Oh I'm sorry Sarah I hope you guys work things out. 

Afm I got a +opk and I'm shocked how regular my cycles are! I got a + this time last month too!!!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Just thought id let you know that af arrived... pretty sure i had a chemical :-( ... first ever natural pink line.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Yay for positive opks  x


----------



## ricschick

Oh no so sorry wantingbubba!!!


----------



## Ein_85

Hi

Hope it's ok if I join in, TTC in October of 2017 for our first one!


----------



## MrsB17

Ein_85 said:



> Hi
> 
> Hope it's ok if I join in, TTC in October of 2017 for our first one!

Come in, come in! :wave:


----------



## Ella

Hey ladies, hope you don't mind me coming in :flower:

I'm WTT October 2017 for #2 :headspin:


----------



## ricschick

Welcome ladies!!! Xx


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hows everyone going? 
Update on me... I tested with my last test yesterday a few days after AF finished with same batch and very much a negative. Kinda gets me excited if I did have a chemical last month (not evaps)... we've never been pregnant on our own.


----------



## ricschick

fx it will make you more fertile this month!!

afm im 9dpo I have a thread in pregnancy tests go have a look see what you think, its hard to see with the naked eye but when I zoom in I see something??


----------



## wantingbubba7

I'll check it out x


----------



## MrsB17

ricschick- I'll check it out after posting this!

wantingbubba7- Oh I agree, hopefully it means you're more fertile this month! I'm sorry about your chemical but that's fantastic if you got pregnant without any help!

I got a maybe positive OPK and a very definite positive OPK yesterday which I'm really excited about. Negative today so yesterday I must have had my surge. I'm desperate to start trying!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Hey guys, I've jumped over to ttc although I still don't have a period yet. Anyways good luck with all your waiting! May it pass quickly xx


----------



## MrsB17

Reiko_ctu said:


> Hey guys, I've jumped over to ttc although I still don't have a period yet. Anyways good luck with all your waiting! May it pass quickly xx

Good luck with your TTC journey! I hope your stay in TTC is a short one.


----------



## sarah34

Quick update on me - long long long talk with oh resulted in hopefully a better relationship going forward. Realised that we no longer talk about things and let things build up until they are so much bigger than they need to be. OH admitted that he doesn't have the best relationship with our son but has been really trying to improve that so we are looking to review the situation with ttc at the end of the month and either decide to start then or push back a couple of months xx


----------



## Irishdream

Me! TTC starting in July at the latest! I cannot wait anymore :D


----------



## ricschick

Sarah glad things are sorted!! Xx


----------



## sarah34

Well all being well I have an appointment to have my coil taken out on 27 March! 

I'm starting to get very nervous about not conceiving straight away again. I had it so easy last time, took a random test and it was blazing positive. I am going to order some cheap preg tests from the internet so I can test more often. Plan on starting my first preg tests around 21/22 April. 

Things have gotten so much better with my OH since our talk. I think when we were having trouble was right around potty training time with my son which was very stressful for the first couple of days. Add in illness for all of us and not much sleep and it all got too much. We have had a much better week this week and so far are having a really good weekend so fingers crossed it was just a blip. 

As for my cycles I have absolutely no idea! Last period was 13 February so cycle day 28 today. No idea if I have ovulated as I stopped taking tests. I don't think I will take opks or temp or anything until we have been trying for a little while. I want to see if we are as lucky this time round before starting all of that. 

I'm also going to start taking some folic acid when I can get to a shop to get some. We are going to try a very loose girl sway so I will be skipping breakfast, trying to eat low fat foods and use refresh. 

Hope everyone else is good, any updates? Xx


----------



## citrusfruit

Hi all, was in this thread when it first started but then had a wobble on TTC date. Well now on cycle 1, and it seems a few other people on this thread are there too now. Just waiting for period to go then will be trying. Have started temping as I had a strangely long cycle last month, so wanting to know when o date is. Such a control freak!


----------

